
African Entrepreneurs Are Making Ghana Into a Tech Startup Hub - jaybol
http://www.good.is/post/african-entrepreneurs-are-making-ghana-into-a-tech-startup-hub?utm_campaign=daily_good&utm_medium=email_daily_good&utm_source=headline_link&utm_content=African%20Entrepreneurs%20Are%20Making%20Ghana%20Into%20a%20Tech%20Startup%20Hub
======
Aloisius
_Step aside, Silicon Valley and Bangalore._

Bangalore? The two startup hubs that came to this author's mind were Silicon
Valley and _Bangalore_?

~~~
SkyMarshal
It's not clear who the author is, but if he's not American then it wouldn't
surprise me if he's more aware of Bangalore as a startup hub than NYC, Boston,
Austin, Boulder, etc.

------
nateberkopec
Why does every non-Valley startup article have to read "look out Silicon
Valley!" It's cute, I guess, but Accra will never be a SV nor should it be!

~~~
jonbischke
Kind of not the point. I think we all know that Accra isn't competitive with
SV. More importantly, seeing technical innovation in this part of the world is
very important to their long-term economic health. Very cool to see what's
going on here, even if it's only a start.

------
daniel-cussen
This looks pretty plausible; I've heard great things about other aspects of
Ghana, like its education system and its safety.

I'd say it has a shot at being a regional startup hub that will occasionally
produce a homerun.

------
robchez
Ghana is very pro-business. I have worked on several mining projects in the
country. I really hope it can set an example for the rest of Africa.

------
Apocryphon
The man in the center of that photo: is that Gary Busey?

------
ChrisArchitect
what happened to it being a hub for e-waste and toxic discarded electronics
and unwiped hard drives?

------
mtogo
After reading this article I'm _Ghana_ move there right away.*

* I sincerely apologize for this post and the pun.

